# Classical Music on Spotify



## Enelabe (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi! I'm new to this blog; my name is Eneko, nice to meet you 

I've always wanted to find a place to see what classical music do other people listen to and share my favourite pieces. I have had a Spotify account for quite some time now and I never really used it to listen to classical music, but now I do. I've searched for many playlists in there hoping I'd find something new, but all I found were playlists made by Spotify itself and they all had the same cliche classical pieces everybody knows.

I wanted to know if anybody in here uses Spotify to listen to music so I could follow them and see what they listen to in order to enrich my musical knowledge. I invite you guys to follow me as well! My username is "enelabe", and I've got a classical music playlist called "Classy".

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.talkclassical.com/14185-spotify-changes-everything.html?highlight=Spotify
https://www.talkclassical.com/46543-spotify-future-classical-music.html?highlight=Spotify
For more, go to _advance search_ and use the word Spotify in titles only.
Good luck and welcome to Talk Classical


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm too addicted to spotify according to my wife...I seldom listen to playlists, I like to find albums and search for performers, conductors or orchestras and of course composers. Also you can search f.ex. "label:BIS" and get all albums from that label. Happy listening!


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Ditto, I don't bother with playlists for the most part. I generally read up a little on a piece or a composer in the Rough Guide the then go find the recordings on Spotify.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to help you out, but I don't do Spotify, don't follow anyone and don't want to be followed.

However, for music that's not on the main path I suggest:

Zelenka (baroque)
Hummel (classical)
Gade (romantic)
Weinberg and Myakovsky (20th century)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm too addicted to spotify according to my wife...I seldom listen to playlists, I like to find albums and search for performers, conductors or orchestras and of course composers. Also you can search f.ex. "label:BIS" and get all albums from that label. Happy listening!


I use Spotify extensively, and never bother with playlists, except for the occasional one that I make myself, to prepare for a concert in which I'm playing, or one my wife is attending.

Use the "search" function and explore on your own. Everyone's taste is different. But you might try the recording I'm listening to right now - the Dvorak Piano Quintet Op. 81, played by the Pavel Haas Quartet, on the Supraphon label. Terrific piece, great performance.


----------



## tnan123 (May 2, 2018)

I use Spotify off and on and agree that there doesn't seem to be any good classical playlists. I don't really make my own playlists either, although I think I should. It's great to be able to find and quickly stream such a vast collection of recordings, but most of my classical listening is from stuff I've collected over the years.


----------

